# Video on Importing EPS AI PDF Files into KNK/ACS Studio and Oobling



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I made a new video showing three issues you need to watch for when importing EPS, AI, and PDF files into KNK/ACS Studio, as well as Oobling. These issues are usually easy to work around but often stump new users of the software. Post if you have any questions or you've run into other issues related to this topic. Thanks!

Importing EPS AI PDF Files


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

SandyMcC said:


> I made a new video showing three issues you need to watch for when importing EPS, AI, and PDF files into KNK/ACS Studio, as well as Oobling. These issues are usually easy to work around but often stump new users of the software. Post if you have any questions or you've run into other issues related to this topic. Thanks!
> 
> Importing EPS AI PDF Files


thanks for your good job


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Great video Sandy!! I need to make me a little sticky note to put on my computer!


----------

